

Steve Jobs Was Always Kind To Me (2011) - planb
http://thewirecutter.com/2011/10/steve-jobs-was-always-kind-to-me-or-regrets-of-an-asshole/

======
Shaanie
Turns out the guy who found the Iphone 4 and sold it to Gizmodo regrets it as
well. At least Gizmodo earned a pretty penny, though.

"Gizmodo told me they would give me $5,000 for the story, and another $3,000
after it was confirmed by Apple to be real. They knew that there was no way in
hell I was going to be able to ask for the $3,000 after the story aired, but I
didn't. I ended up having to hire and expensive lawyer and had to pay him much
much more than $5,000."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1h2m81/i_leaked_the_ip...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1h2m81/i_leaked_the_iphone_4_ama/)

